# moukka



## Gavril

What do you think of these?


_Nainen läikytti olutta joka puolelle mekkoani, eikä edes pyytänyt anteeksi! Mikä moukka!

Äijä törmäsi suoraan päähäni! Miksei hän voi katsoa eteensä? Moukka!

En pidä metalli-säveltaiteesta; se on liian moukkamaista minulle. Kuuntelen mieluummin R&B:ia.

Mikä moukka hän on! Ensiksi hän jätti vaimon, toiseksi vaati häneltä puolen talon arvoa!

Olet liian moukkamaista osaamaan shakkia -- palaa kiekkokaukaloon!

En ole mikään moukka -- olen näet asunut isossa kaupungissa koko elämäni, enkä siedä astua maatilaan.

Miten moukkamaisen nimen hän on antanut lapselle! _
(Also, what sort of name (if any) would people say that about?)


Kiitos!


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> What do you think of these?
> 
> 
> _Nainen läikytti olutta joka puolelle mekkoani, eikä edes pyytänyt anteeksi! Mikä moukka! _// Yleensä miehiä sanotaan moukiksi, varmaan siksi, että heille sattuu eniten tuollaisia tapaturmia.
> _
> Tyyppi törmäsi suoraan päähäni! Miksei hän voi(nut) katsoa eteensä? Moukka! _// Hän siis törmäsi päähäsi, mutta mitkään muut ruumiinosat eivät kolahtaneet vastakkain? No joo, on kai sekin mahdollista jos vaikka makaa rannalla.
> _
> En pidä metallisäveltaiteesta; se on liian moukkamaista minulle. Kuuntelen mieluummin R&B:tä. _// Äännetään "aarenbiitä", niin kuin englannissa.
> _
> Mikä moukka hän on! Ensin hän jätti vaimonsa ja sitten vaati tältä puolet talon arvosta!
> 
> Olet liian moukkamainen osaamaan shakkia — palaa (takaisin) kiekkokaukaloon!
> 
> En ole mikään moukka_ _— olen näet asunut isossa kaupungissa koko elämäni, enkä siedä astua maatilalle.
> 
> Minkä moukkamaisen nimen hän on(kaan) antanut lapselle! _// Tämä sopisi kontekstiin esim. jos vanhana aikana kuninkaan poika olisi saanut nimekseen Tahvo Mikkosen (siis hyvin tavallisen, sellaisen, joka liitetään alempiin säätyihin) eikä Karl XVI Ludvig von Töttershausenin.
> 
> (Also, what sort of name (if any) would people say that about?)
> 
> 
> Kiitos!



Mitenkä nämä kääntyvät englanniksi?


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Minkä moukkamaisen nimen hän on(kaan) antanut lapselle!



"Minkä" is what I originally wrote, but shouldn't it be _miten_, since I'm emphasizing the adjective _moukkamainen_ rather than the noun _nimi_? (Toisin sanoen, korostan nimen moukkamaisuutta, enkä itse nimeä -- jos sanon _minkä moukkamaisen nimen_, minulle kuulostaa siltä, että vertaan yhtä moukkamaista nimeä muihin moukkamaisiin nimiin.)



> Mitenkä nämä kääntyvät englanniksi?



The WSOY dictionary gives "boor" as the main translation for _moukka_, so that's what I was thinking of in most of the sentences above. Do you think _moukka_ is appropriately used in all of them?


----------



## JukkaT

Gavril said:


> "Minkä" is what I originally wrote, but shouldn't it be _miten_, since I'm emphasizing the adjective _moukkamainen_ rather than the noun _nimi_? (Toisin sanoen, korostan nimen moukkamaisuutta, enkä itse nimeä -- jos sanon _minkä moukkamaisen nimen_, minulle kuulostaa siltä, että vertaan yhtä moukkamaista nimeä muihin moukkamaisiin nimiin.)


 _Miten moukkamaisen... _is also fine.



Gavril said:


> The WSOY dictionary gives "boor" as the main translation for _moukka_, so that's what I was thinking of in most of the sentences above. Do you think _moukka_ is appropriately used in all of them?


In the sentence _En ole mikään moukka..._ I would rather use the word _juntti._


----------



## Hakro

JukkaT said:


> _Miten moukkamaisen... _is also fine.
> 
> In the sentence _En ole mikään moukka..._ I would rather use the word _juntti._


In modern Finnish, _juntti_ would be a good alternative for all the sentences. _Moukka _is a fine word but many young people of today don't understand it.


----------



## Irettlav

Shakista puheen ollen, ovatko muut kuulleet moukkaa käytettävän shakin sotilaasta? Itse kuulin vasta vähän aikaa sitten sanaa käytettävän tässä yhteydessä ja moukkahan on oikeastaan aika osuva nimitys. Onko tämä muille tuttu termi?


----------



## Hakro

Irettlav said:


> Shakista puheen ollen, ovatko muut kuulleet moukkaa käytettävän shakin sotilaasta? Itse kuulin vasta vähän aikaa sitten sanaa käytettävän tässä yhteydessä ja moukkahan on oikeastaan aika osuva nimitys. Onko tämä muille tuttu termi?


On tuttu termi jo takavuosilta, vaikken itse olekaan varsinainen šakin harrastaja. Myös Nykysuomen sanakirja tuntee tämän merkityksen.


----------

